# cleanser and moisturizer



## user4 (Aug 8, 2005)

i need a cleanser and a moisturizer. i have combination skin (not too oily though). can anyone recomment anything good???


----------



## user2 (Aug 8, 2005)

I really like Cliniques 3-step-system but I would replace the DDML with the Moisture Surge Extra gel!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Aug 8, 2005)

Cetaphil cleanser works wonders for me.  However, I too am looking for a moisturizer.


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 8, 2005)

murad refreshing cleanser and kiehl's oil-free moisturizer - best combo ever.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 8, 2005)

I second Clinique's three-step system as well.


----------



## calandre (Aug 8, 2005)

i hate clinique... it just alcohol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i also have combination skin and my favourites are:
- ren http://www.renskincare.com/index1.ph...BAA&cuid=1
- korres  http://www.korres.com/
- origins is ok  http://www.origins.com/


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 11, 2005)

I also have combination skin. I bought Mac's light moisturezer spf 15 and I love it..the container is a little small though.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 19, 2005)

I have to agree, Clinique's three step-system is the shit (well for me anyway) I have combination skin also ... sometimes i get my oily days and my really dry days so it works awesome for me.  As for the alcohol-ness...I usually just use the bar of soap, thats my morning and night thing... and  the toner and lotion i use on occasion ...the lotion more though.  Its greeeaaaattttttt, not to mention i had horrible skin before i use it too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now i just have to find a way to get my BOYFRIEND out of it!Grrr...


----------



## angelwings (Aug 19, 2005)

Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel and Dermalogica Active Moist


----------



## martygreene (Aug 20, 2005)

I highly suggest Bath and Body Works Pure Simplicity line. You can mix and match according to your skin type. I find for combo skin the rice cleanser and oat moisturizer to be the best.

Clinique can be really harsh on your skin, as it does have a very high alcohol content.


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 20, 2005)

I use Biotherm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have a line for combo skin, but I'm using the Biotherm Acnopur line at the moment.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel and Dermalogica Active Moist_

 
Holy crap, I use Dermalogica SCG too Angel! - great for combo skin when mine is combo but find it's also fine on days when my skin is drier (ie. now, winter in Oz).

Can't really suggest anything else that will be readily available to you otherwise.


----------



## kristabella (Aug 21, 2005)

cleanser - Darphin purifying foaming gel (or something along those lines)
moisturiser - Caudelie c20 mosturising cream (it's winter over here so my skin is a little dehydrated) or Chanel hydramax+ fluid in warmer months


----------



## user4 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 23, 2005)

Clinique for sure- the 3 step is great! i don't really know why ppl don't like clinique so much.  I've been using the 3 step for a couple of months now and can really feel the difference in my skin!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm a Bliss gal.
I too have combination/oily skin, I use:

Morning
Clog dissolving cleansing milk
Low fat toner
an ounce of prevention AM

Evening
Clog dissolving cleansing milk
Low fat toner
Sleeping peel mask
Sleeping peel serum
An ounce of prevention PM

It is doing wonders for my skin.


----------

